# Samsung 6edge facebook problem



## Hitman (Apr 11, 2016)

Hello gents
This probably not up your tech ally and no insult intended.

My wifes Android s6 edge
Will not save pics on Facebook to the phone.
It was fine up until yesterday now it just says pic not saved error.
I have checked everything
I have googled it and there is some info on this but it has not helped this issue.

Any ideas or suggestions would be greatly appreceited
My wife is driving me nuts on this
By the way I have the same phone and it saves photos no problem.

Thanks
Ruben


----------



## Mussels (Apr 11, 2016)

check if her internal storage is full?


----------



## blobster21 (Apr 11, 2016)

uninstall / reinstall to fix permissions ?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 11, 2016)

probably denied permissions.


----------



## Hitman (Apr 11, 2016)

Hello
Well I tried to uninstall
But it will only uninstall the updates
Not the whole thing, and just uninstalling the update
Did not work.

Thanks


----------



## Mussels (Apr 12, 2016)

it came preinstalled on the phone then.

reset the permissions, clear the cache/data in app manager and re-update it.


----------



## Hitman (Apr 12, 2016)

Hello
Thank you mussels
That worked
Now my wife is happy so now everyone is happy.

Ruben


----------



## Mussels (Apr 12, 2016)

yay i'm helping!

glad it worked, normally an uninstall and reinstall would do the trick, pre-installed apps make it tricky for casual users.


----------

